# stainless steel sawzall blade?



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

anyone know where to locate a stainless blade for my saw?


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

I would not buy them but here they are
http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B000VC8UZ4/ref=dp_olp_2


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

You can go to Travers Tool Co. at travers.com to get stainless blades.
Though unless you are cutting 400 series stainless most of the bi-metal blades will cut it. Just make sure that you have the correct pitch to where you have at least 3 teeth on the cutting surface at any time. Use some cutting oil and go slow so as to reduce the heat buildup.
Another way, from personal experience a better way, is to cut it with friction instead of a cutting tooth. Slitting blades that fit a 4.5" grinder can be purchased at most weld shops. The ones I get are .045" thick. Made by "Sabor".
I hope this helps.


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

I suppose I should restate this. I'm looking for a stainless steel blade (fine tooth for cutting carcasses), not a blade to cut stainless.
I've been told they make a stainless steel blade for these saws but I've not found it yet.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

With not use a conventional blade and wash and dry it when finished. Works fine here.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Yep, we use a conventional blade, too. I tried to wire brush the paint off one once, and it was tough. We've cut a dozen or so carcasses with it and the paint is fine. It's a Milwaukee blade.


----------

